# Voice chat in LAN



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi ,
I have 2 pc's one is directly connected to internet using a dialup and other pc sharing the connection using proxy server, cc proxy. Now when i use yahoo messenger in server i can make voice chat in server. But cant connect to voice chat in other pc. And even webcam cannot viewd through that pc. Why? 
Can anyone please rectify this????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2005)

if u have only 2 computer... then y use proxy??

try this

1st on the server (which has direct internet connection) right click on the LAN connection window.... click properties...

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/2746/015ej.th.jpg

now go to the Proeprties of *TCP/IP* now manualy set the IP....

*IP address* 192.168.0.1
*Subnet Mask* 225.225.225.0
*default getway* 192.168.0.1

Leave the DNS server address Blanck...

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4062/020xb.th.jpg

Do the same with the clint system.... try to use the option *obtain IP address automaticaly* but if that doesnt work... then IP config should look like this

*IP address* 192.168.0.xxx
*Subnet Mask* 225.225.225.0
*default getway* 192.168.0.1

*DNS Server address* 192.168.0.1

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9206/039gs.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2005)

if u realy want to use proxy... then 4 yahoo messenger just go to *Preference*.... then the *connection* TAB & config the messneger to use the Proxy set up u have...

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9721/042bu.th.jpg


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 9, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> if u realy want to use proxy... then 4 yahoo messenger just go to *Preference*.... then the *connection* TAB & config the messneger to use the Proxy set up u have...
> 
> *img147.imageshack.us/img147/9721/042bu.th.jpg


Thanks for your suggestion, But I can chat using yahoo messenger in second pc, but no voice chat and webcam. 
Even this problem i was facing when i had used proxy in a cyber cafe with 5 pcs. Please help me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2005)

hard lack....

see here



> Firewalls Users who connect to the Yahoo! Messenger servers through a firewall or proxy server will not be able use the Voice Chat feature. Here's how to determine if this applies to you: from the main Messenger window, pull down the Login menu, then click on Preferences then click on the Connection tab. If anything other than No proxies is checked, you won't be able to use Voice Chat. You can try selecting No proxies and see if Messenger will connect that way, but it's likely that Messenger has already tried that, and connected in one of the alternate ways because you are behind a firewall or proxy server. Proxy Servers and Firewalls: A firewall is a device that companies, schools, and other networks use to protect their data from intruders. If you're at work, school, or a library, you're almost certainly behind a firewall. A proxy server is a computer that provides access to Internet files from other computers by retrieving them either from its local cache or from a remote computer on the Internet. Anyone can be connected through a proxy server without knowing it, and the only way to find out for sure is to contact your network administrator or call your Internet service provider (the company that you call to get connected to the Net) and ask them if they use a proxy or firewall.



*Source*



			
				Yahoo said:
			
		

> You must not be behind a firewall and/or proxy server. If you are trying to use voice chat and are connecting from work or school, you may be behind some type of security protection that will not allow you to use voice chat (you must contact your network administrator for further help)



*Source*



> Current version of CCProxy can't support webcam or voice chat function of yahoo messenger and MSN messenger. If you want to use webcam or voice chat, we recommend you to use SKYPE.



*Source*

but one clint does support VC behind firewall thats SkyPep

hmm so better not to use 3rd party Proxy... unless its only option.... rather try to set up ur networ how i wrote... or Wait for DIGEN he might b able to put some light on this...


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice answer ..!! Thank u.  
But I have  a doubt that, if we specify Default gateway in user PC , i mean which is connected to server , then is there need of giving separate proxy numbers in internet explorer lan setting also?
Like Is only default gate way is enough for internet sharing. ?


----------



## alib_i (Aug 11, 2005)

try this : QuickTools
all you need is an ip .. no need of internet connxn too

EDIT: Link corrected

-----
alibi


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 11, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> try this : QuickTools
> all you need is an ip .. no need of internet connxn too
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Page not found..!!! I cannot download .zip file. Its a dead link. Can u mail me the zip file to ranjithbajpe"@"yahoo.com


----------



## alib_i (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry for incorrect link .. it was a problem with cap Q and small q
corrected it in above post too ..

and i've also mailed it to you ..


-----
alibi


----------



## digen (Aug 11, 2005)

From what little I know of,yahoo voice chat & yahoo web communication is not possible behind a PROXY.

If its a FIREWALL then you might have a chance by opening ports at the FIREWALL.


```
Voice chat data packets are sent by this server using both TCP and UDP. TCP packets that are sent to a user's computer originate from source ports 5000 and 5001. UDP packets that are sent to a user's computer originate from source port 5000 and are addressed to a port in the range 5000-5010 on the user's computer.
```

*vc.yahoo.com:5001/

But since you are behind a PROXY & not a FIREWALL I'm afraid you are stuck without those features.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Sep 3, 2005)

*Google Talk..!!*

We can voice chat in LAN using Google Talk.


----------

